# OTA Question



## Benkev (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi everyone. I've had a bolt and a mini for several months now and overall I am enjoying it. However there is an OTA tuning glitch that someone on this forum might be able to help me with.

When I run channel scan the bolt displays local ABC channel twice. (Yes, twice!?) I have run channel scan multiple times and I always get this result. I could live with that if Bolt would properly tune the channel, but it doesn't. When I switch directly to either of the two channels I get the "can't tune to this channel..." One-Pass setups for anything on ABC don't record. However, here's an interesting work-around when I watch live: I tune to the nearest channel above or below ABC and then back into ABC with the channel Up/Down control. That seems to work.

One last thing. I live in the St. Louis area and the local ABC affiliate station has had different owners and different working relationships with ABC over the years. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.

The knowledge and experience on this forum is impressive. Any advice/suggestions/solutions?

-Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds like an issue with the station's PSIP. Here's their information:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDNL-TV


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Hard to say if it won't tune in to either. My local Fox station and it's subs get listed twice, but that's because they have their main tower about 35 miles north of me as well as a local tower in my city as a local repeater and I get both in with no issues. So I just uncheck the weakest signal in my channel listing and use the other.

What I might suggest is to rerun your channel setup at another zip code nearby and see if that resolves it. If not, rerun it back to your original zip code.

Also might help to see what happens on your TV directly, do both channels show up and can you tune to them or the same problem as on the Tivo. That's always a great way to troubleshoot OTA signals.

Beyond all that I'd certainly suggest you stop by your local OTA forum at AVS and ask this question as if it's common I'm sure people will know of it and perhaps what you can do to fix it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Decide which one you want to use and uncheck the other one in Settings>Channels>Channel List. Then when using your program guide use either My Channels or Favorites, but not All Channels.


----------



## Benkev (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I still don't know why it tunes twice, but unchecking one of them in the channel listing solves all of the Tivo function issues.


----------

